# Fish tricks



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

can your fish do anything special?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I have mine trained to swim to top when i put my finger inwater.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha yeah same here, until they almost get your finger!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

my angelfish used to chase my fingers if I ran them across the glass.
but they died so they don't chase anymore.
my rosy barbs swim in random directions like mental patients does that count.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lmao guppyart

I have some of my fish trained to eat from my hand. And I have my platy trained to run into the glass...


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

oooo i had this clownfish that would attack and bite ur hand when u stuck it in tank to aquascape or anything.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

I have my fishes trained to do their own thing


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

My malawi cichlids, koi, weather loach, african clawed frogs, and crayfish will all eat from my hand. I'm actually sort of proud of the crayfish eating from my hand, since I got them out of a local river. They are pretty cuddly... until they pinch you. Ouch.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Tiger barbs and bettas come to have food from my hand  So did the bgk


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I saw an article once about a 20 year-old goldfish that could jump through a little hoop and ring a bell, but I've never personally known any fish that did tricks.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

One of my goldfish does somersaults sometimes but that only when his swimbladder disease flares up so I know its time to feed him peas if hes doing that trick.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

LMAO Huugs.
About two years ago I had a midas cichlid that used to push rocks around with the big lump on his head. I then realized the skill he had and put a sinking miniture basket ball in there. After a few months he learned to put it through the hoop I attatched to the glass with suckers! It was awsome.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2005)

almost all of my fish eat from my hand. my stingray always comes over to my hand looking for food when im in there messing with decor and stuff.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha thats awesome cichlid man, i could just imagine him doing that, must have been a sight


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I have Trained Attack Severums!

Any time I put my hand in the tank, they come over and attack me! They never did this until they started breeding, but now they do it all the time, even when they don't have fry or eggs. It doesn't really hurt, but occasionally breaks the skin...

Oh, and my angelfish have started breeding, too! I bought the pair as just two random fish, from different stores even, and they happened to end up being a mated pair! I now have a set fry in both my tanks. Gotta get a fry tank set up...

-Flynn


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I've trained my fish not to die. so far so good.

katie, i'm so jealous. I'm still stuck on getting rays even tho i don't have anywhere to put them right now. I think my girl would have a conniption fit if she came home to an indoor pool in our living room.


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

I have my "trained" to all come up to the glass when I get out their food, lol


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> I've trained my fish not to die. so far so good.


lol nice trick :wink:


----------



## Stephie (Jul 19, 2005)

I have no tricks. My fish are as unpredictable as cheese. You never know when it's going to go bad.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> I've trained my fish not to die. so far so good.
> 
> katie, i'm so jealous. I'm still stuck on getting rays even tho i don't have anywhere to put them right now. I think my girl would have a conniption fit if she came home to an indoor pool in our living room.


i thought you were getting some for your 125?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> i thought you were getting some for your 125?


I was, but my arowana is highly aggressive and shows no signs of compatibility. I don't want to take a chance with a 50-75$ fish.

Someone sugested to put a test fish in there, like an unwanted cichlid to see if acceptance really is an issue. I voted against it. Worse case scenario I'd end up with a dead cichlid and a tattered aro, the opposite would be hearbreaking.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks, I didn't read that, but I got similiar information from other forums. Silver and black aro keepers have had the best luck with the ray/aro mix, but the south american aros are mildly aggressive.

The one I have, is the most aggressive. I can't keep anything in there. I thought ghost shrimp would be ideal because they're pratically invisible, but I never thought they would swim around in plain view... j/k


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

poor fishy!!


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

*Aroon's trick, or instinct?*

I have my betta, Aroon, at work trained...sort of.
In the morning, when I pull the bottle out of my drawer, he goes right up to the top and waits for breakfast as soon as he sees the blue container in my hand. Doesn't get so excited for his evening feeding, though...

Also, he doesn't bother to flare up if I put my fingers/hands (empty of food, of course!) up to the tank anymore. At first he'd flare and rush up to them (never hit the side of the tank, luckily), as if meaning to attack. I guess he's figured out my hand is never going to attack back or be any harm, so he ignores me now when I try to tease him.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Nope mine ignore me til feeding time


----------

